# KA weight



## DrifterSxS14 (May 21, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew the weight of the KA and the tranny out of a 92 240sx, or possibly how much it might cost to ship both items on one pallet form daytona beach florida to newbury park ca(socal)


----------

